# Per Capita Vehicle Miles Traveled down again in 2012



## afigg (Feb 28, 2013)

For the past 8 years, the Per Capita Vehicles Mile Traveled (VMT) has dropped in the US according to a new report. For a number of reasons, demographics, gas prices, people taking transit, younger people driving less, the internet, people moving to cities, only so many hours in a day to drive someplace, there has been a notable break in the trend going back several generations of Americans driving ever more miles every year. The average American has been driving fewer miles a year.

There are 2 articles on this trend, the primary one with interesting charts, Smart Transportation Initiative "Per capita VMT ticks down for eighth straight year". The secondary one is StreetsBlog.org, adding their comments to the numbers.

If you look at the charts, which unfortunately only go back to 1987, the trend in the per capita and total VMT kept going up from 1987 to 2005 with only a slight notch from the 1991-92 recession. In 2005 to 2007, the growth trend breaks. The recession has a lot to do with it and maybe total VMT will begin to climb again on a strong economic recovery, but I think there has been a real change in driving habits and commuting from ever further out from the ex-urbs.

I think most state and local DOTs are planning new highways and roads and road widening projects off of the 1987 to 2005 growth line, not the post 2005 leveling off. The new reality will take a long time to be recognized by many politicians and highway departments.

This has relevance to Amtrak, intercity buses, and transit systems which are growing in ridership as people drive less.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 28, 2013)

afigg said:


> I think most state and local DOTs are planning new highways and roads and road widening projects off of the 1987 to 2005 growth line, not the post 2005 leveling off. The new reality will take a long time to be recognized by many politicians and highway departments.


Especially since the industries who have vested interests in our 'car culture' will continue to do their utmost best of keeping the current, or even greater, percentage our tax dollars going to the projects that benefit them.

Afterall, lobbyists need to send their kids to private colleges and universities too!  Then there are the vacations in the South of France, the country club dues, the Mercedes payment, the multiple mortgages.... :unsure:


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a very encouraging trend! I'd like to add, in my opinion, demographics have a lot to do with it. As the baby-boom demographic bulge slides over the age-60 mark, more of these people are retiring and taking public transit vacations (myself included, LOL!) instead of commuting to work.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm liking this! Look at that huge drop-off after 2007! Maybe it's just the reccession or maybe people just don't wanna drive anymore. The average driver in America drives because he has to or _thinks_ he has to. I think highways should stop being upgraded to controlled-access or constantly widened.

Many highways are empty for miles, the same cannot be said for trains and buses.


----------

